# Do you want to move to the UK?



## jac66 (Jul 21, 2007)

We are desparate to get out to live in Portugal but are having trouble selling our 4 bedroomed (very lovely) Cheshire bungalow. Is there anyone out there who is lonely and pining for the UK? We'd consider a part exchange or straight house swap and it would be great to do this with someone who really wants to get home! contact [email protected] or 0151 5136653


----------



## Mychael (May 14, 2008)

why so desperate? everyone loves rain!


----------



## solarq (Mar 28, 2008)

the climate is changing anyway. At present we have got good weather in northern Europe and rain all over Portugal. But, well, the water is badly needed for the golf-courses.


----------

